# Euro Carbon Bikes ( Nur Bilder)



## pixelfreak (9. Dezember 2006)

Da es einige User mit Carbonbikes hier im Forum gibt, interessiert es  mich mal wie diese aufgebaut sind.


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Dezember 2006)

Carbon:
Rahmen (Scott), Sattelstütze (Ritchey), Lenker (Syntace), Bremshebel (Magura), Flaschenhalter (Tune), Schaltwerk (Sram).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (12. Dezember 2006)

No 1...




No 2...




No 3...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Dezember 2006)

lauter so bastarde!!




 aber krass!


----------



## drivingghost (16. Dezember 2006)

Mein Liebling. 
Steht zum Verkauf ):


----------



## bugmtb (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich denk, da passt es hin


----------



## bus-winker (16. Dezember 2006)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## skyphab (17. Dezember 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Ich denk, da passt es hin



Porno!


----------



## race-jo (17. Dezember 2006)

bus-winker schrieb:


> bin auch dabei!



pornöser

sau geile farbwahl


----------



## xcbiker88 (17. Dezember 2006)

roadruner3001 schrieb:


> No 2...



Ist das der selbe rahmen auf dem Ned Overend ´91 den wm titel geholt hat ?


----------



## phoenixinflames (17. Dezember 2006)

Wohl kaum.
Der *gleiche* Rahmen kann es aber durchaus sein.
S Works Ultimate mit Titanmuffen..

MfG, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (17. Dezember 2006)

HI 
Hier mal mein Bike für 07!!





Mfg Flo


----------



## roadruner3001 (17. Dezember 2006)

@xcbiker88.. ja der *gleiche* mit meinem hat die Frau meines Verkäufers im Amiland 2-3 mal Brötchen geholt. 
War ihr dann aber doch zu unbequem und ich konnte ihn dann erwerben.


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein Plastikbomber


----------



## xcbiker88 (17. Dezember 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Wohl kaum.
> Der *gleiche* Rahmen kann es aber durchaus sein.
> S Works Ultimate mit Titanmuffen..
> 
> MfG, Basti



 dann halt der gleiche !


----------



## meti (20. Dezember 2006)

die spinergy`s  und Look gabel ist nice ! 
schöner räder habt ihr !


----------



## Rerun (20. Dezember 2006)

Also meine Favoriten bisher sind Roadruners LeMond und Bus-Winkers Merida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (21. Dezember 2006)

@Bus-Winker:
Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es das Carbon Merida auch mit weißen Decals gibt.
Ist echt ein super schickes Rad!!  
Was wiegt es denn??


----------



## bus-winker (21. Dezember 2006)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @Bus-Winker:
> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es das Carbon Merida auch mit weißen Decals gibt.
> Ist echt ein super schickes Rad!!
> Was wiegt es denn??


Hy
Merida Bike 9285gr, davon der Rahmen grat nicht leicht 1820gr, da muss man schon tief in die Tasche greifen
mit Laufräder 240 s Maxxlite 330,Tune teile, Pedale Exustar pm25 Titan und das Steinbach Bremsset reicht allemal fürs Hügerl fahren 

ps:  mein S-Works 9210gr ( Fotos ) 
mfg,bus-w


----------



## Moho7 (25. Dezember 2006)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Ibis Mojo Carbon:
Xentis Laufräder,Pace RC 40 Limited-Gabel,AC-Carbonkurbel,Hope Moto M 4 Bremsen und einige andere schöne Parts.
Gewicht mit 2.3 Conti-Gravity Tubeless-Reifen beträgt 12.2 kg.


----------



## Marco2k3 (25. Dezember 2006)

GEiL


----------



## YPS-Lon (25. Dezember 2006)

Moho7 schrieb:


> Mein frisch aufgebautes Ibis Mojo Carbon:
> Xentis Laufräder,Pace RC 40 Limited-Gabel,AC-Carbonkurbel,Hope Moto M 4 Bremsen und einige andere schöne Parts.
> Gewicht mit 2.3 Conti-Gravity Tubeless-Reifen beträgt 12.2 kg.



Sieht gut aus... 

Der Rahmen erinnert mich allerding sehr start an das Santa Cruz Nomand

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## snake999acid (26. Dezember 2006)

http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=rshocks.bikedetail&id=10 
das fehlt


----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. Januar 2007)

Meins:


----------



## da_dude (2. Januar 2007)

Dieses Rad ist gemein *heul*
Wenn ich nich wenigstens nen Epic Pro hier stehen würde würd ich das ja noch unfairer finden. Also RESPEKT. Einfach schön. (aber das sind die spezis wie ich finde ja alle )


----------



## sporty (3. Januar 2007)

tiegerbaehr, schönes rad...

aber deine Art der Sattelklemmung ist die abenteuerlichste  die ich hier jemals gesehen hab.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (3. Januar 2007)

sporty schrieb:


> tiegerbaehr, schönes rad...
> 
> aber deine Art der Sattelklemmung ist die abenteuerlichste  die ich hier jemals gesehen hab.




Auf dem Foto sieht es schon seltsam aus - jetzt, wo Du es sagst. Das Rad steht zwar am Hang bergab, aber trotzdem. Ich werd es mal kontrollieren.

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt ist es mir allerdings nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (5. Januar 2007)

Der ganze Thread ist einfach nur Porno.
Geil geil geil.


----------



## Clemens (5. Januar 2007)

Mein 2005er Rebel Carbon:






Derzeit gehe ich aber wieder back to the roots - sprich Stahl!


----------



## IhJochen (14. Januar 2007)

bus-winker schrieb:


> bin auch dabei!



Wunderschön, grad mit der weißen Gabel


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Januar 2007)

Hier ist meine Carbonschüssel:


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Januar 2007)

schäne bikes die ihr da habt, allerdings an das genius bitte pedale dran(welche sollens denn werden?), gabelschaft kürzen und ne andere stütze ohne seatback dranbauen. den flaschenhalter könnte man der optik wegen auch durch einen aus carbon ersetzen.
wie viel wiegst denn?


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Januar 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> schäne bikes die ihr da habt, allerdings an das genius bitte pedale dran(welche sollens denn werden?), gabelschaft kürzen und ne andere stütze ohne seatback dranbauen. den flaschenhalter könnte man der optik wegen auch durch einen aus carbon ersetzen.
> wie viel wiegst denn?



Hallo dominik-deluxe,

Pedale sind seid dem Bild dran. Ein paar Candy SL in schwarz. Den Gabelschaft habe ich nicht gekürzt, ist so eine Macke von mir .
Warum eine Stütze ohne Seatback??? Dann wird mir die Sitzposition zu unsportlich!!!
Und der Flaschenhalter ist aus Carbon, sorry!


----------



## Riding Cat (16. Januar 2007)

Hier noch mein Hardtail zum quälen:


----------



## Cook (20. Januar 2007)

bus-winker schrieb:


> bin auch dabei!



Ein traumhaft schönes Bike, da bekommt man feuchte Augen! Natürlich auch ein perfekter Hintergrund.


----------



## Cook (20. Januar 2007)

Zwar Stangenware, aber ich finde sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (21. Januar 2007)

So und jetzt mal wieder nen Fully  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pueftel (29. Januar 2007)

...mein Lieblingsfoto extra für den carbon-bikes-Thread.





Frank


----------



## opossum (30. Januar 2007)

öh des s-works ist geil!  
wieviel wiegt des?
gruß


----------



## pueftel (31. Januar 2007)

..so um die 8Kg. Mit dem neuen LRS eher ein paar gr. drüber.


Frank


----------



## NoizZ (31. Januar 2007)

Darf man nach dem Wert des Bikes fragen?


----------



## pueftel (31. Januar 2007)

..fragen darfst Du, darauf zu antworten fällt schwer. Darum lass ich es lieber.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoizZ (1. Februar 2007)

Und wenn ich ganz lieb "Bitte, Bitte" sag?


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Februar 2007)

joe


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> joe



Das das ist doch mal was schönes   aber mit Gewichtstuning kann mans auch übertreiben oder hast de ne Allergie gegen Lenkergriffe


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Das das ist doch mal was schönes   aber mit Gewichtstuning kann mans auch übertreiben oder hast de ne Allergie gegen Lenkergriffe



hihi...aber gute idee...

ne details fehlen noch,aber für ne erste testfahrt reichte es schon...lenker,vorbau,spacer wird noch genauer ermittelt...also erst mal ohne gummi...macht auch spaß...

nochn foto,genauso schlecht...bessere dann outdoor...


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Februar 2007)

was ist das denn für ein Vorbau, sah erst aus wie Ritchey WCS aus aber bei genauem hinschauen ist es doch was anderes, nur was


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hihi...aber gute idee...
> 
> ...also erst mal ohne gummi...macht auch spaß...



MADE MY DAY!


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein Vorbau, sah erst aus wie Ritchey WCS aus aber bei genauem hinschauen ist es doch was anderes, nur was



ist ein alter wcs (plus genauso altem lenker...)...hatte grad keinen anderen in 120mm rumliegen...ist wie gesagt noch zum abstimmungstest dran...

joe


----------



## spidermarkus (5. Februar 2007)

Sehr schickes Bike. Nur die Gabel wäre nicht mein Fall.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Bike. Nur die Gabel wäre nicht mein Fall.



wegen der farbe oder der angeblich fehlenden steifigkeit ?

ja an der scheiden sich immer die geister...

bestimmt fahr ich den rahmen aber während der saison mal mit starrgabel/fox terralogic oder der german answer...je nach strecke...

im rennen zählt halt neben der optik auch die funktion...und manchmal auch das gewicht die ausschlaggebende rolle

joe


----------



## xcbiker88 (5. Februar 2007)

Die cantisockel brauchts auch net wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Die cantisockel brauchts auch net wirklich...



irrtum... ich werd als überzeugter v-braker nämlich vorne ein "normales" tune- laufrad verwenden, wenn ich weiterhin die marta nicht schleiffrei bekomme...hinten gibts ja keine alternative (disc only)

joe
und ja ich weiß dass das schwachsinn ist,ich machs aber schon die letzten jahre so bei disc only rahmen...nur dieses jahr bei unter 9kilo mit 2x disc könnt ich schwach werden und sie dranlassen...wenn sie aufhören zu schleifen...


----------



## spidermarkus (5. Februar 2007)

Meinte das mit der Gabel rein optisch


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2007)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Meinte das mit der Gabel rein optisch



klar, hab ich vollstes verständnis für... das auge bikt ja mit...  

joe


----------



## YPS-Lon (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

hier mal mein langersehntes Bike... 

nach der schweren Entscheidung welcher Rahmen Kit es werden soll
ging alles relativ schnell

Lob und Krtik sind willkommen !







und nochmal von der anderen Seite






und nun die Fahrerkanzel











und der entzückende rücken

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/ScottScaleLtd-H1.jpg

komplett 10,5 Kg in XL

es wird aber wahrscheinlich noch der Sattel gegen einen anderen getauscht

Greetz 

Marcel


----------



## keroson (7. Februar 2007)

der Sattel muss weg... und ansonsten natürlich Züge und Leitungen wo nötig kürzen.. ansonsten naja ist halt echt n super teures Bike aber irgendwo sind doch nur standart Komponenten verbaut, nix individuelles.. irgendwie fehlt mir an dem Bike noch der letzte Schliff und noch die letzten Feinheiten, die so ein Bike zu nem RIchtigen Kunstwerk machen, z:b: nokon carbon züge, goldene tune schnellspanner, sowie goldene schrauben etc...


----------



## daddy yo yo (7. Februar 2007)

YPS-Lon schrieb:


> Lob und Krtik sind willkommen !


kritik: es ist nicht meins. 

lob: sehr schön. bin sonst nicht der freund von carbon-mtbs und schon gar nicht von scott-rädern im allgemeinen, aber das scale ist ne feine sache! und auch sehr schön und konsequent aufgebaut. gibt NICHTS zu meckern (außer die besitzverhältnisse).


keroson schrieb:


> der Sattel muss weg... und ansonsten natürlich Züge und Leitungen wo nötig kürzen.. ansonsten naja ist halt echt n super teures Bike aber irgendwo sind doch nur standart Komponenten verbaut, nix individuelles.. irgendwie fehlt mir an dem Bike noch der letzte Schliff und noch die letzten Feinheiten, die so ein Bike zu nem RIchtigen Kunstwerk machen, z:b: nokon carbon züge, goldene tune schnellspanner, sowie goldene schrauben etc...


sattel muss zum a.... passen und nicht zum auge, züge und leitungen sollte man kürzen. wenn, dann sind standar*D*-komponenten verbaut, aber ich wüste jetzt nicht, was daran schlecht sein sollte. was haben nokons und farblich völlig unpassende tuning-teile mit dem begriff kunstwerk zu tun??? der aktuelle aufbau ist ein kunstwerk, schön stimmig, schwarz, silber, rot. basta, mehr braucht man nicht. aber es gibt auch leute, die meinen, es gehört an jedes rad ein goldener schraubensatz, weil gold ist grad soooo modern...


----------



## randi (7. Februar 2007)

[/QUOTE] komplett 10,5 Kg in XL

es wird aber wahrscheinlich noch der Sattel gegen einen anderen getauscht

Greetz 

Marcel[/QUOTE]

Da ist mein RC20 aber leichter??? 10,5kg ist für so ein Rad, und nicht einmal Hörnchen drauf!


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2007)

10,5 KG,
aber dafür hälts auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Besser die Reba als ne SID WC für die Leichtgewichte unter uns die bergab mit Disc gegelenken müssen 
Grüße


----------



## keroson (7. Februar 2007)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> sattel muss zum a.... passen und nicht zum auge, züge und leitungen sollte man kürzen. wenn, dann sind standar*D*-komponenten verbaut, aber ich wüste jetzt nicht, was daran schlecht sein sollte. was haben nokons und farblich völlig unpassende tuning-teile mit dem begriff kunstwerk zu tun??? der aktuelle aufbau ist ein kunstwerk, schön stimmig, schwarz, silber, rot. basta, mehr braucht man nicht. aber es gibt auch leute, die meinen, es gehört an jedes rad ein goldener schraubensatz, weil gold ist grad soooo modern...



man kann ja auch rote tuning-teile verbauen, hast aber recht gold passt nicht zum Rahmen... ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass ich die komponenten schlecht finde, aber mir fehlt halt an dem bike irgendwas
Und 10,5 kg für so n hardtail sebst wenns in xl ist, der Rahmen wird ja wohl nicht mehr als 1600gr wiegen, also unter 10 sollte man da schon kommen, und ich versteh auch irgendwo nicht wo das Gewicht herkommen, soll, es sind doch nur leichte und edle Teile verbaut, also wenn man schon so viel für n Bike ausgibt, dann sollte man schon unter die 10kg Marke kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Februar 2007)

Ein geiles Scott Verdammt 

Zum Gewicht... Hätte es aber auch locker auf unter 10Kg geschätzt...
Vllt. liegt es aber auch am Sattel, an den Reifen, am Poploc, Griffe und der Gabel (wenn es denn ne 100er ist...)!??
Summiert sich halt alles...



Micha


----------



## Meridaracer (7. Februar 2007)

Lieber Scael-Fahrer,

für ein MTB mit dem leichtesten Carbon-Rahmen und weit über 2500 Euronen sollte man schon das verlangen haben das es hält und unter 10 Kg wiegt.

Meine Mein Merida-Fully wiegt etwa 10,5 Kg ohne Pedalle nur mal so zur Orientierung.


----------



## Chris King84 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo, zu dem Scott muß ich leider auch sagen das es nich sonderlich leicht ist wenn wann die Komponenten betrachtet. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Salsa Moto Rapido   der nur mit einen Carbonhinterbau ausgestattet ist und der Hauptrahmen aus Scandium besteht, trotzdem wiegt er in Rahmengröße 56! nur 1450 gramm. Habe auch sonst nich "extreme" Leichtbauteile verbaut, fahr sogar ne Psylo Race 02 und habe trotzdem nur ein Gesamtgewicht von z.Zt. 10,5 kg. 

Hab aber bestimmt nur die Hälfte gezahlt  

Tschö


----------



## keroson (7. Februar 2007)

wir können es ja mal virtuell um 500 gramm erleichtern, ich fang mal mit 50 gramm an, und zwar Griffe: Ritchey --> procraft, dann nochmal 100 gramm: shimpanso pedale --> schneebesen, und nochmal 200-300 gramm: king kong superescharf/princess + saphim + notubes ztr olympic rim, dann noch ne speednedel und n bischen schrauben und schnellspanner tunig und: < 10 kg, bei so einem bike drüfte da nötige Kleingeld vielleicht ja vorhanden sein...


----------



## spidermarkus (7. Februar 2007)

Egal ob 10,5 oder 9,5 kilo. Optisch echt klasse. Sehr schickes bike


----------



## Meridaracer (7. Februar 2007)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Egal ob 10,5 oder 9,5 kilo. Optisch echt klasse. Sehr schickes bike



Sorry aber selbst Optisch nicht das schönste. Da war das letzte Modell besser.
Meine was ist das so interessant 
Schaut euch doch mal Rotwild, Cube, Cannondale oder auch ... an.
Und die XTR Kurbel ist auch nicht geade das was mich zum freuen bring.
Denn Sie ist hässlich, teuer und Shimano geht bei mir irgendwie immer in die Knie, warum weiß ich auch nicht.

Und ganz wichtig Racebikes sind keine Models sondern Kampfmaschienen die funktionieren, gepflegt aber auch hart ran genommen werden und nebenbei leicht sein sollten. Und ein sau teurer Rahmen wo man nicht mal das Schaltauge wechseln kann (war jedenfalls 2006 so) macht nicht gleich das schönste oder schnellste Bike. Tipp: Keroson hat recht. alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sorry aber selbst Optisch nicht das schönste. Da war das letzte Modell besser.
> Meine was ist das so interessant
> Schaut euch doch mal Rotwild, Cube, Cannondale oder auch ... an.
> Und die XTR Kurbel ist auch nicht geade das was mich zum freuen bring.
> ...



 richtig, wenn ich ca. 4000-5000 euro für n scale limited ausgeb, ist mir sch*** egal wie es groß es ist aber es sollte auf jeden Fall leichter als 10 kilo, wenn nicht sogar leichtere als 9 kilo sein, gerade wenn ich soviel Geld aussgeb für n cc-bike, dann sollt wirklich n sauleichter Renner sein, und ich denke es wird für rennen genutzt sonst wärs wahscheinlich n fully geworden oder???


----------



## YPS-Lon (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

mir reicht es so wie es ist , oder wer merkt einen Unterschied beim fahren ob es nun 10 Kg oder 9 Kg wiegt , wer ist soviel Profi das er es merkt ?

GUt man könnte immer wieder was verändern wie schon zu den Griffen Naben Sattel gesagt aber irgendwann ist doch auch mal gut.

Hauptsache die Sachen funktionieren und Halten darauf sollte es doch ankommen, so halte ich es jedenfalls.

Wie bei allen Sachen dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht, so ist das eben.

Greetz
Marcel


----------



## jones (8. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> .... Und ein sau teurer Rahmen wo man nicht mal das Schaltauge wechseln kann (war jedenfalls 2006 so) ...



WAR mal so - 2007 austauschbar  


sonst aber ein schönes bike - wenn auch nicht ganz mein geschmack. 

relativ günstig könntest du noch einige gramm einsparen, wenn die hintere scheibe verschlissen ist. normalerweise reichen 160mm hinten locker an nem ht. dann fällt der adapter weg und die scheibe ist auch nochmal leichter.

und optisch würde es schon viel bringen die leitungen und zughüllen zu kürzen.  

ist das eigentlich ein XL rahmen?


----------



## Cook (8. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sorry aber selbst Optisch nicht das schönste. Da war das letzte Modell besser.
> Meine was ist das so interessant
> Schaut euch doch mal Rotwild, Cube, Cannondale oder auch ... an.
> Und die XTR Kurbel ist auch nicht geade das was mich zum freuen bring.
> ...



Habe ja etwas weiter oben ein schlechtes Bild von meinem neuen Scale 30 gezeigt. Interessant ist, dass das Scale 30 optisch fast gleich ist wie das LTD. (nur weiss statt silber). Und voll aufgerödelt mit Pedale, Hörnchen, Tacho wiegt es 10,9kg. Gekostet hats 1950,-. Und für 400g weniger Gewicht über 3000,- mehr zu zahlen ist schon etwas seltsam. Aber schön ist es trotzdem.
Schaltauge ist übrigens wechselbar.


----------



## Mill (8. Februar 2007)

Nero Revolution von BUGMTB: Eines der schönsten Bikes, die ich je gesehen habe. Außer die blauen Ventilkappen (HÄSSSSSSSLICH!!!!!   ).

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben.

Cya


----------



## opossum (8. Februar 2007)

also meiner meinung nach isses schon ein unterschied zwischen 9 und 10 kilo, den merkt man auch als nicht-profi...
und sonst könnt man echt für des geld ein rad unter 10 kilo verlangen...


----------



## Gery2005 (9. Februar 2007)

Was Ich einfach nicht verstehen kann, ist dass ein Freund von mir das Scale Limited mit kompl. XTR Crossmax SL Disc, Reba und sonst gleich wie YPS-Lon fährt. Dessen Bike wiegt aber *nur* 9.5KG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Februar 2007)

Na das ist doch mal was schönes, wenn man hört dass das Schaltauge auswechselbar ist.


----------



## zwärg (9. Februar 2007)

hallo zusammen

kann mir jemaf mein neuse bike hier rein tun?
i schafe das einfach nicht.
ist in meinem album.
ist 8,1kilo
affen geil,finde ich 

danke schon im voraus ,lg zwärg


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Februar 2007)

Bitte schöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

danke


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Februar 2007)

Die Kurbel geht überhaupt sowas von gar nicht an dem Rahmen...

Carbonkurbel und Pace RC39 ran und schon ist es 5 Nummern ansehnlicher. Aber is ja alles Geschmackssache und so.


----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

ich muss die gabel fahren,leider.
ich weis das es von der farbe her schönere gabeln gäbe,aber ich muss die r7 in grün fahren.
habe jetzt schon paar mal gehört das die kurbel nicht an das bike passt,wiso?
ich finde sie passt perfekt


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ich muss die gabel fahren,leider.
> ich weis das es von der farbe her schönere gabeln gäbe,aber ich muss die r7 in grün fahren.
> habe jetzt schon paar mal gehört das die kurbel nicht an das bike passt,wiso?
> ich finde sie passt perfekt



1.die kurbel ist zu filigran für diesen massiven plastikrahmen! 
2. silbrige kurbel und schwarzer vorbau und sattelstütze geht einfach gar nicht! ( vor allem bei custom;-(


----------



## zwärg (11. Februar 2007)

es muss nur leicht und schnell sein.
ich finde die silberne kurbel super 

ich find mein bike absolut super.


----------



## jones (11. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> ich find mein bike absolut super.



und das ist doch auch das wichtigste 

aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hat mir dein "altes" bike bzw setup besser gefallen


----------



## orchknurz (19. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bitte schöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön



HI,
ein echt geiles teil, bis auf die kurbeln.etwas mager gegen den massiven rahmen. aber sonst top 
von welchem hersteller ist die kette? gewicht?
gruß aus nürnberg


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. Februar 2007)

Die Kette müßte ne Connex Wippermann sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## czech (19. Februar 2007)

Ich tippe eher auf KMC X9SL gold !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (19. Februar 2007)

is doch egal von wem die Kette ist... hauptsache TEUER!!!


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf KMC X9SL gold !?



Also wenn es die ist oder jemand anderst Sie schon gefahren hat wollte ich gern mal wissen was Sie so drauf hat.
Also das Sie leicht ist weis ich aber wie siehts mit Stabilität und verschleiß aus.


----------



## Racer09 (19. Februar 2007)

So, nun  mal mein neues, Fuji Team Issue, custommade 8,1kg. Ready to race









Für ne detailierte Teileliste guckt Ihr bitte im Leichtbauforum unter ``eure Leichtbauräder / keine Stangenware`` nach.

Keep on Racing

Ps. Hi Meridaracer, hab die angesprochene KMC auch drauf, kann aber über Verschleiß noch nichts sagen (bin erst 3mal mit dem Rad gefahren), aber so funzt sie gut.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (19. Februar 2007)

Keinerlei Beanstandung... Top, Geil, Hammermäßig... 



Micha


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

Optisch und technisch wohl eines der BESTEN!!!

Du bist nen technisch begabter Künstler  

Darauf trinken wir einen  rülps, prost


----------



## Racer09 (19. Februar 2007)

und am Rad ist noch Potenzial. In den nächsten Wochen folgt nochmal ne Diätkur. Zielgewicht 7,6kg Rennfertig. Das ist mal ne Ansage, oder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

ja klar doch aber das möchte man doch dann als Bild sehen.
Wo das Bike an der Waage hängt, oder


----------



## czech (19. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also wenn es die ist oder jemand anderst Sie schon gefahren hat wollte ich gern mal wissen was Sie so drauf hat.
> Also das Sie leicht ist weis ich aber wie siehts mit Stabilität und verschleiß aus.


@meridaracer: Verschleiß ist meiner Erfahrung nach ähnlich wie der einer SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin! Shimano Ketten sind mir regelmäßig vorzeitig gerissen!
Versuche aktuell gerade die KMC X10SL da die ja nochmal etwas weniger wiegt! Ich bin mit KMC Ketten sehr zufrieden! Fahre mittlerweile auf all meinen Bikes KMC


----------



## Racer09 (19. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> ja klar doch aber das möchte man doch dann als Bild sehen.
> Wo das Bike an der Waage hängt, oder



kein Problem, zweifelst du etwa meine Teileliste an? Alles 1A auf ner Feinwaage ausgewogen. Sag nur soviel, es kommt noch ne Sattelkombo (Schmolke/Speedneedle), neuer LRS (Tune Princess/Kong Superscharf, Notubes Olympic usw), Maxxis Flylightreifen, Dura Ace Kassette 12-27 und Notubes Bremsscheiben. Jetzt klar woher die Gewichtsersparnis kommt...


----------



## racejo (19. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> @meridaracer: Verschleiß ist meiner Erfahrung nach ähnlich wie der einer SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin! Shimano Ketten sind mir regelmäßig vorzeitig gerissen!
> Versuche aktuell gerade die KMC X10SL da die ja nochmal etwas weniger wiegt! Ich bin mit KMC Ketten sehr zufrieden! Fahre mittlerweile auf all meinen Bikes KMC



SRAM PC99 ist mir gestern bei nem antritt gerissen. aber ich bin auch selber dran schuld. länger als eine saison hält ne kette halt nicht.

@ racer 09
mach doch noch einen f99 dran
die fllyweight würde ich nicht als rennfähig bezeichnen.


----------



## Racer09 (19. Februar 2007)

@ racer 09
mach doch noch einen f99 dran
die fllyweight würde ich nicht als rennfähig bezeichnen.[/QUOTE]


Das sehe ich anders, werde die Flywights auf meinem trocken LRS einsetzen und dafür sind sie perfekt. Und zum F99, erstens ist der viel weicher als der Tune (Tune ist wesentlich steifer) und zweitens sieht der F99 im Vergleich zum Tune zum :kotz: aus..

keep on racing


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Februar 2007)

dann mach den ax vorbau rauf


----------



## Racer09 (19. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> dann mach den ax vorbau rauf




der sieht ja noch mehr zum :kotz: aus, als der :kotz: F99. Und nebenbei, sagte doch lege Wert auf nen steifen Vorbau, deshalb den Tune und der AX macht eher einen anderen Eindruck


----------



## czech (19. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also wenn es die ist oder jemand anderst Sie schon gefahren hat wollte ich gern mal wissen was Sie so drauf hat.
> Also das Sie leicht ist weis ich aber wie siehts mit Stabilität und verschleiß aus.





racejo schrieb:


> SRAM PC99 ist mir gestern bei nem antritt gerissen. aber ich bin auch selber dran schuld. länger als eine saison hält ne kette halt nicht.
> 
> @ racer 09
> mach doch noch einen f99 dran
> die fllyweight würde ich nicht als rennfähig bezeichnen.



Also 2 Ketten rechne ich schon mindestens pro Saison!! Und wenn man das Thema Leichtbau in dem Maße betreibt wie Einige von uns hier dürfte es daran nicht scheitern!!


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> kein Problem, zweifelst du etwa meine Teileliste an? Alles 1A auf ner Feinwaage ausgewogen. Sag nur soviel, es kommt noch ne Sattelkombo (Schmolke/Speedneedle), neuer LRS (Tune Princess/Kong Superscharf, Notubes Olympic usw), Maxxis Flylightreifen, Dura Ace Kassette 12-27 und Notubes Bremsscheiben. Jetzt klar woher die Gewichtsersparnis kommt...



Nein ich zweifle keine eurer Teilelisten an.
Denn jeder hat so seine vorsetzte.
Ich versuche zwar so leicht wie möglich zu "bauen" doch bin ich Lehrling und habe wohl nicht soviel Geld wie ihr (Arbeitenden). Daher zähle ich auch zu den Racern die nur einen Laufradsatz haben, der aber mit seinen 1470 g 2 Wettkampfjahre bei Sonne, Regen oder auch Schnee sehr guten dienst geleistet hat. Und so suche ich mich durch den Partssalat. Sitze manchmal Stunden bei meinem Händler und wühle seine Kataloge durch. Um leichte, Preiswerte aber auch haltbare Teile zu finden. So frage ich halt wie die KMC Kette ist. Denn dem einen ist es egal ob er jeden Monat ne neue Kauft und mir halt nicht. Alles eine Frage des Budgets


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> Also 2 Ketten rechne ich schon mindestens pro Saison!! Und wenn man das Thema Leichtbau in dem Maße betreibt wie Einige von uns hier dürfte es daran nicht scheitern!!



2 pro Saison sind OK.
Hatte eich mir der Sram PC99 Hollowpin auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

2 Ketten pro Saison 
Wie viel fährt ihr denn in einer Saison ?
Ich hab letzte Saison 5 XTR-Ketten gebraucht und fahr auch nicht so extrem viel (9000 Km )


----------



## racejo (20. Februar 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> 2 Ketten pro Saison
> Wie viel fährt ihr denn in einer Saison ?
> Ich hab letzte Saison 5 XTR-Ketten gebraucht und fahr auch nicht so extrem viel (9000 Km )



also ich bin dieses jahr nur 3500 km auf dem mtb gefahren. ich trainier oft auf dem renner.
aber 5 ketten find ich bei 9000km schon heftig


----------



## czech (20. Februar 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> 2 Ketten pro Saison
> Wie viel fährt ihr denn in einer Saison ?
> Ich hab letzte Saison 5 XTR-Ketten gebraucht und fahr auch nicht so extrem viel (9000 Km )



Genau deswegen bin ich auf KMC umgestiegen, Shimano´s halten bei mir nicht so lange!
Die Jahresfahrleistung verteilt sich bei mir auf mehrere Räder. Außerdem kommt es ja auch auf´s Wetter und die Piste an. Letztes Jahr waren mehr Matschrennen, klar das die Kette da früher das Zeitliche segnet


----------



## Deleted 47366 (20. Februar 2007)

aber 5 ketten bei 9tsd km????  kapier ich net. putzen und ölen soll helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen...


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Februar 2007)

bin mit meinen zwei 12000 km gefahren und auf Rennrad 2500 da aber nur eine


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

Ich geh halt lieber auf Nummer sicher vor Rennen , auch wenn die Kette vielleicht noch 'en Hunderter aushalten würde .Halten die KMC-Teile wirklich länger ?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> Genau deswegen bin ich auf KMC umgestiegen, Shimano´s halten bei mir nicht so lange!
> Die Jahresfahrleistung verteilt sich bei mir auf mehrere Räder. Außerdem kommt es ja auch auf´s Wetter und die Piste an. Letztes Jahr waren mehr Matschrennen, klar das die Kette da früher das Zeitliche segnet



Ich geh halt lieber auf Nummer sicher , auch wenn die Kette vielleicht noch 'en Hunderter oder zwei aushalten würde. 
Halten die Ketten von KMC wirklich länger ?


----------



## czech (20. Februar 2007)

Subjektiv ja! Objektiv kann ich das schlecht beurteilen, werde wohl nie 100% gleiche Bedingungen haben! Was bei mir sicherlich noch dazu kommt: Hab eine KOCMO Titankassette und vorne TA Kettenblätter und damit harmonieren die KMC am Besten! SRAM lief da nicht so geschmeidig!


----------



## Rerun (22. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein 98/99er Scott Endorphin "Oldie" mit dem nicht oft zu sehenden "World Cup" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa (24. Februar 2007)

YPS-Lon schrieb:


> Hallo Bikergemeinde,
> hier mal mein langersehntes Bike...
> nach der schweren Entscheidung welcher Rahmen Kit es werden soll
> ging alles relativ schnell
> ...




......wirklich sehr gutes Bike  und lass dir bloß nix anderes einreden!
Klar hören sich 10.5 kg viel an, obwohl ich fast glaube das es korrekt gewogen doch etws leichter ist-trotz XL-Rahmen.
Aber funktionell und optisch sehr gelungener und stimmiger Aufbau.
Neben dem "Blickfang" Rahmen überall ein "kleines Tüpfchen Carbon",wirklich
schön-trotzdem hätte ich doch auf die XTR-Kurbel verzichtet,nicht wegen 
der Funktion!!!, nur passt diese nicht wirklich zu den fast ausschließlich verbauten Sram-Parts, oder ich hätte XTR Rapid-shifter und XtR-Schaltwerk verbaut. 
Aber nochmal zum Gewicht,mal !!grob !!überschlagen....

Reba WC  1650gr.
Vorbau      130gr.
Lenker       130gr.
S.-Stütze   220gr.
Kassette ?  300gr.
Umwerfer    140gr.
Schaltwerk  200gr.
Laufradsatz 1850gr.  Naben?speichen?
Kurbel/Lager 800gr.
pedale        360gr.
Trigger       230gr.
---------------------
                6000gr.

+Reifen+Schläuche
+Marta V+H 180mm?
+Sattel
+Kleinkram
---------------------
          fiktiv 2500gr.

Dann müsste der Rahmen satte ca. 2000gr. auf die Waage bringen 


Also nochmal an eine ordentliche Waage hängen


----------



## arbatrus (12. März 2007)

sehr schön RERUN, endlich ein endorphin zum thema carbonbikes!
ich weiss, ein bisschen viel scott... aber hier noch mein oldie


----------



## YPS-Lon (20. März 2007)

kawa schrieb:


> ......wirklich sehr gutes Bike  und lass dir bloß nix anderes einreden!
> Klar hören sich 10.5 kg viel an, obwohl ich fast glaube das es korrekt gewogen doch etws leichter ist-trotz XL-Rahmen.
> Aber funktionell und optisch sehr gelungener und stimmiger Aufbau.
> Neben dem "Blickfang" Rahmen überall ein "kleines Tüpfchen Carbon",wirklich
> ...





Joa, das denke ich, ICH mache mein ding wie ich es für richtig halte.
Nothing can beat me down.

Wenn einer es nicht mag ist es sein Problem und nicht meines, muah.

Greetz
Marcel


----------



## czech (25. März 2007)

Ein etwas anderes Carbonbike


----------



## bugmtb (8. April 2007)

NERO Revolution , Manitou R7 platinum , Shimano XT , DT swiss 4.1


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. April 2007)

Wow... 



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timoracer89 (8. April 2007)

@ czech dieses Bike ist doch viel zu schade zum fahren... 

das ist mit Abstand das schönste Bike das ich hier im Forum je gesehen habe 

Gruß Timo


----------



## skyphab (8. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> NERO Revolution , Manitou R7 platinum , Shimano XT , DT swiss 4.1



Goil!

Schwarze Reba WC dranmachen!! Das wär...woaah


----------



## bugmtb (8. April 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Goil!
> 
> Schwarze Reba WC dranmachen!! Das wär...woaah



Genau!  Das wär's  
Obwohl ich mit der R7 mit SPV auch recht zufrieden bin, funkt super


----------



## evilrogi (9. April 2007)

So, hier mein Votec NC1-Carbon in 2007er Edition. Bisschen was ausgetauscht, repariert und modifiziert - et voilà!


----------



## Riding Cat (11. April 2007)

Wo?


----------



## evilrogi (12. April 2007)

Riding Cat schrieb:


> Wo?



ähm, ja hier....


----------



## der_schwabe (16. April 2007)

hier mal mein projekt für 2007...
Cannondale Taurine Custom Aufbau Grösse L 9,6 kg inkl. Pedale und sonstiger
Schnickschnack





[/url][/IMG]

Ich könnte noch ein weiteres Rad in derselben Grösse anbieten - allerdings von der Stange - es handelt sich um das Cannondale Taurine SL 3 in Grösse Large

Bei Interesse bitte Email oder PM an mich!

Gruss

der_schwabe


----------



## actafool (18. April 2007)

evilrogi schrieb:


> ähm, ja hier....



Sattel  :kotz:    sonst ein schönes Rad


----------



## evilrogi (19. April 2007)

actafool schrieb:


> Sattel  :kotz:    sonst ein schönes Rad



Och, schade. Hätte natürlich in die Wühlkiste greifen können und fürs Foto einen SLR draufmachen können. Aber auf langen Marathons habe ich den Fizik schätzen gelernt....


----------



## deltab (21. April 2007)

Na dann zeige ich auch mal meins.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (21. April 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Rotoren? Sehen ja kriminell aus


----------



## Hellspawn (21. April 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Was sind das für Rotoren? Sehen ja kriminell aus



Das sind A2Z


----------



## damonsta (21. April 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Das sind A2Z



Sind es nicht. Die sind von XXXX aus der Schweiz.


----------



## chri5 (22. April 2007)

Sind das nicht Alligator? (Wind-Cutter Model)

http://www.alligatorcables.com/Disc/rotors.htm


----------



## wauzi (22. April 2007)

Möchte nun mal mein Custom-Bike mit einigen pics vorstellen.
Basis ist der Scott Genius RC10 ltd Rahmen. 
Das Bike wiegt knappe 10kg


----------



## der_schwabe (23. April 2007)

hallo!
kurze stellungnahme zu meinen bremsscheiben:
sie sind von alligator und XXXX aus der schweiz bietet diese an ;-) u.a. in der ebucht (suchbegriff z.b. hope o.ä. sind relativ leicht und brmsen auch ganz ordentlich - fahre dieselben scheiben auch auf dem tourenfully (meine fotos)!
hoffe ich konnte licht ins dunkel bringen!
gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## der_schwabe (23. April 2007)

@wauzi:
schönes rad... custom aufbauten machen einfach mehr spass als "stangenräder" - eine frage: wie befestigst du den ciclomaster 414 auf dem vorbau?suche nach so einer lösung...
danke und gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## wauzi (23. April 2007)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> @wauzi:
> schönes rad... custom aufbauten machen einfach mehr spass als "stangenräder" - eine frage: wie befestigst du den ciclomaster 414 auf dem vorbau?suche nach so einer lösung...
> danke und gruss
> der_schwabe



Hi,

das ist eigentlich die Standardbefestigung der Basis mit Kabel reedkontakt; kostet ca. 10-15 Euros. Kasst am Lenker und Vorbau befestigen.
gruss wauzi


----------



## bugmtb (25. April 2007)

Hab auch wieder etwas am Gewicht gebastelt   8,85kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EPICOS (25. April 2007)

Hallo!!!
Hier mein allerliebstes schwarzes Luder,das SCOTT SCALE 10 `05
Die Waffe schlechthin......................!

BESTÜCKUNG: 
- DC XTR-DISC,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer,Cassette,Kette,Kurbel.
- FOX F 80 X 
- DT Swiss 240er Naben 28/28
- DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen
- Sapim Messerspeichen
Ritchey komplett:
- WCS Carbon:Steuersatz,Stütze,Flat-Lenker
- Ritchey WCS Griffe
- Tune Bar Ends in goldfarben
- Eggbeater Ti
- Nokon Schaltzüge in Goldfarben
- Original Scale Strebenschutz
- Specialized Toupe Sattel
- Cateye Micro Bord-Computer

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351908


----------



## EPICOS (25. April 2007)

Hallo!!!
Hier mein allerliebstes schwarzes Luder,das SCOTT SCALE 10 `05
Die Waffe schlechthin......................!

BESTÜCKUNG: 
- DC XTR-DISC,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer,Cassette,Kette,Kurbel.
- FOX F 80 X 
- DT Swiss 240er Naben 28/28
- DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen
- Sapim Messerspeichen
Ritchey komplett:
- WCS Carbon:Steuersatz,Stütze,Flat-Lenker,130er Vorbau
- Ritchey WCS Griffe
- Tune Bar Ends in goldfarben
- Eggbeater Ti
- Nokon Schaltzüge in Goldfarben
- Original Scale Strebenschutz
- Specialized Toupe Sattel
- Cateye Micro Bord-Computer

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351905


----------



## EPICOS (25. April 2007)

Hallo!!!
Hier mein allerliebstes schwarzes Luder,das SCOTT SCALE 10 `05
Die Waffe schlechthin......................!

BESTÜCKUNG: 
- DC XTR-DISC,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer,Cassette,Kette,Kurbel.
- FOX F 80 X 
- DT Swiss 240er Naben 28/28
- DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen
- Sapim Messerspeichen
Ritchey komplett:
- WCS Carbon:Steuersatz,Stütze,Flat-Lenker,130er Vorbau
- Ritchey WCS Griffe
- Tune Bar Ends in goldfarben
- Eggbeater Ti
- Nokon Schaltzüge in Goldfarben
- Original Scale Strebenschutz
- Specialized Toupe Sattel
- Cateye Micro Bord-Computer

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351906


----------



## racejo (25. April 2007)

ich hab noch nicht ganzverstanden was diewaffe schlechthin ist. könntest du das ganze bitte nochmal posten?


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder etwas am Gewicht gebastelt   8,85kg



die xt-kurbel verhaut optisch alles. da kannste anstellen was du willst...


----------



## CrashOversteel (26. April 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> ich hab noch nicht ganzverstanden was diewaffe schlechthin ist. könntest du das ganze bitte nochmal posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (26. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder etwas am Gewicht gebastelt   8,85kg



Warum ist das denn trotz der Stargabel so schwer?


----------



## bugmtb (26. April 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Warum ist das denn trotz der Stargabel so schwer?



...Pedale , XT Teile , Bremsscheiben , da sind locker noch 700-800g potenzial, aber als "Kenner" hast du das sicher sofort erkannt  

Geplant ist heuer noch : XTR 2007


----------



## CrashOversteel (26. April 2007)

Na ich denke die Laufräder bringen sicherlich auch noch einiges mit.
Kannst du mal eine Teileliste posten (mit Gewichten).

Ist ja ähnlich wie bei meinem, nach und nach werden die Teile gegen leichter bzw. schönere ausgetauscht. Die Pace passt gerad mit dem roten Strich den du dazu gemacht hast sehr gut hinein.

Mein Carbonbike ist durch solche Sachen wie Xt-Teile und Pedale und LRS auch noch sehr schwer. Meins (mit Federgabel) ist es ca. 800g schwerer als deins.


----------



## bugmtb (26. April 2007)

Rahmen :	NERO Revolution carbon Gr.44	 1265g
Starrgabel : Pace RC 31 Carbon  mit Kralle            725g
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS  1 1/8 Semiintegriert	    79g
Vorbau :Smica Force Pro  110   6°     25,4          104g
Lenker :	NERO Carbon                               	  112g
Lenkergriffe :	Ritchey WCS                         26g
Sattelstütze :	NERO Carbon   31,6	  268g
Innenlager :	Shimano XT  BB-ES760	  104g
Kurbelgarnitur :	Shimano XT FC-M760	  750g
Sattel :	Selle Italia SLR  spezial 	               110g
STI Einheit :        Shimano XT ST-M765	  450g
Schaltwerk :        Shimano XTR RD-M760	  262g
Bremsanlage :      Shimano XT BR-M765	  450g
Umwerfer :          Shimano XT FD-M761	  181g
Kassette :          Shimano XT CS-M760 11-32     264g
Laufräder : American Classic 2007 disc+Avid 160 1875g
Reifen :	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 +Schl.	 1050g
Schaltzüge :	Gore Ride on	                 15g
Pedale :	Shimano 959	                            365g
Kette :	Shimano HG93	                            284g
Flaschenhalter :	NERO  carbon	                 18g
Schnellspanner :	American Classic	               100g
Gesamt:		                                      8,858g​
Die rot markierten Teile werden noch getauscht.


----------



## CrashOversteel (26. April 2007)

Gegen was werden die denn getauscht wenn man Fragen darf? XTR, XO

Umwerfer kommt ja nur der XTR 952 in Frage, wenn der passt. Der hat ja die Schelle unten, bei meinem geht das leider nicht ,
ich fahr noch mit so nem schweren LX DS Dualpull rum 171g.


----------



## bugmtb (26. April 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Gegen was werden die denn getauscht wenn man Fragen darf? XTR, XO
> 
> Umwerfer kommt ja nur der XTR 952 in Frage, wenn der passt. Der hat ja die Schelle unten, bei meinem geht das leider nicht ,
> ich fahr noch mit so nem schweren LX DS Dualpull rum 171g.



Hab ich oben schon geschrieben.....komplett XTR 2007


----------



## Racer09 (26. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder etwas am Gewicht gebastelt   8,85kg



Sorry, aber das Gewicht deines Bikes ist nicht akzeptabel, mit Starrgabel muß ne 7 vor dem Komma stehen, bei dem Aufwand. Wo ich an deiner Stelle als erstes investiersen würde sind die Laufräder. Fast 1800gr sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, meine wiegen 1270gr., zudem in Sachen Laufrad noch ein Tipp, Conti Speed King SS 2,1 mit Latexmilch. Desweitern wären da noch ein paar weiter parts, wie Kurbel usw. Nur fixier dich erstmal auf den LRS, derr bringt am meisten und den spürst du auch am meisten. Nur mal so als Richtwert, mein Racehardtail wiegt mit Scheibe und Federgabel 7,9kg (siehe meine Fotogalerie). Ansonsten geiles Ding, halt kein Einheitsbrei, steckt noch viel Potenzial drin!!

Keep on racing


----------



## bugmtb (27. April 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Gewicht deines Bikes ist nicht akzeptabel, mit Starrgabel muß ne 7 vor dem Komma stehen, bei dem Aufwand. Wo ich an deiner Stelle als erstes investiersen würde sind die Laufräder. Fast 1800gr sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, meine wiegen 1270gr., zudem in Sachen Laufrad noch ein Tipp, Conti Speed King SS 2,1 mit Latexmilch. Desweitern wären da noch ein paar weiter parts, wie Kurbel usw. Nur fixier dich erstmal auf den LRS, derr bringt am meisten und den spürst du auch am meisten. Nur mal so als Richtwert, mein Racehardtail wiegt mit Scheibe und Federgabel 7,9kg (siehe meine Fotogalerie). Ansonsten geiles Ding, halt kein Einheitsbrei, steckt noch viel Potenzial drin!!
> 
> Keep on racing



Hallo!

Danke für die Tips, ich will aber nicht sonderlich auf Leichtbau gehen, da ich natürlich Rennen (Marathon und XC) damit fahre.....
Wie schon erwähnt, werden noch die XT Teile getauscht und bei bedarf auch die Manitou R7 platinum wieder eingebaut.

Schöne Grüße 

P.S. sehr schönes Fuji hast da


----------



## bugmtb (27. April 2007)

doppel Post


----------



## keroson (27. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für die Tips, ich will aber nicht sonderlich auf Leichtbau gehen, da ich natürlich Rennen (Marathon und XC) damit fahre.....
> Wie schon erwähnt, werden noch die XT Teile getauscht und bei bedarf auch die Manitou R7 platinum wieder eingebaut.
> ...



auch wenn du nicht besonderst auf leichtbau gehst, für rennen solltest du leichte Laufräder haben, ich hab ein Bike mit teilweise dem gleichen Aufbau, auch xt (dc), und werde das wohl auch irgendwann mal tauschen, aber zu allererst kommen die Laufräder dran, Stichwort "rotierende Masse", mach einfach am meisten aus, 300gr leichtererm LRS, macht nach Uli Fahl (tune), ungefähr soviel aus wie 100gr am restlichen Bike.
Da ich zur Zeit auch noch n wirklich sackschweren shimano Ust LRS habe (ungefähr 1900gr, dazu auch noch ust Reifen (je 650-700 gr)) wird das wahrscheinlich einen enormen unterschied machen, wenn ich tune/notubes verbau.
Lieber ne schlechtaussehnden Kurbel und ein leichten LRS, als einen schweren Lrs und ne xtr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (27. April 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> auch wenn du nicht besonderst auf leichtbau gehst, für rennen solltest du leichte Laufräder haben, ich hab ein Bike mit teilweise dem gleichen Aufbau, auch xt (dc), und werde das wohl auch irgendwann mal tauschen, aber zu allererst kommen die Laufräder dran, Stichwort "rotierende Masse", mach einfach am meisten aus, 300gr leichtererm LRS, macht nach Uli Fahl (tune), ungefähr soviel aus wie 100gr am restlichen Bike.
> Da ich zur Zeit auch noch n wirklich sackschweren shimano Ust LRS habe (ungefähr 1900gr, dazu auch noch ust Reifen (je 650-700 gr)) wird das wahrscheinlich einen enormen unterschied machen, wenn ich tune/notubes verbau.
> Lieber ne schlechtaussehnden Kurbel und ein leichten LRS, als einen schweren Lrs und ne xtr



Was ist bei American Classic Laufräder schwer  
Das angegebene Gewicht ist incl. (schwerer) Bremsscheiben und Schrauben !

Ohne diesen Zeugs hat der LFS 1465g laut meiner digi Waage


----------



## keroson (27. April 2007)

sry wohl nicht alles genau gelesen


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (30. April 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Rahmen :	NERO Revolution carbon Gr.44	 1265g​



da hast mit dem rahmen aber ein glücksgriff gemacht... der ist ja mit über 1400g angegeben...

der passion hat angeblich 1220g: http://www.nero-bikes.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.nero-bikes.de/53208696dc107d805/index.html


----------



## bugmtb (30. April 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> da hast mit dem rahmen aber ein glücksgriff gemacht... der ist ja mit über 1400g angegeben...
> 
> der passion hat angeblich 1220g: http://www.nero-bikes.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.nero-bikes.de/53208696dc107d805/index.html



So ist es


----------



## Radax (30. April 2007)

Hier mein Plastik Rad


----------



## andhyde (7. Mai 2007)

pixelfreak schrieb:


> Da es einige User mit Carbonbikes hier im Forum gibt, interessiert es  mich mal wie diese aufgebaut sind.



CANNONDALE TAURINE 1SL

MAGURA MARTA
CRANK BROTHERS CANDY 4TI/ORANGE
TUNE PARTS


----------



## racejo (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hab nun auch ein carbon bike, also stell ich es mal hier rein.







züge werden noch gekürzt


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Mai 2007)

@ andhyde

Bitte ein größeres Bild!  

@ racejo

Die rote Marta wäre das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen...



Micha


----------



## andhyde (9. Mai 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andhyde (9. Mai 2007)

[/url][/IMG]





pixelfreak schrieb:


> Da es einige User mit Carbonbikes hier im Forum gibt, interessiert es  mich mal wie diese aufgebaut sind.


----------



## dannylou1985 (12. Mai 2007)

da ist meine frau.bitte schon


----------



## dOs (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Scott Genius RC 10 Custom


----------



## Lion77 (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Schätzchen..... (Leider kein EURO Carbon Bike  )


----------



## bugmtb (2. Juni 2007)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder nach dem Update , jetzt mit schwarzer NERO Kurbel und XTR Teile


----------



## CrashOversteel (2. Juni 2007)

Die Kurbel passt sehr gut dran. Wie hoch ist der Preis und das Gewicht Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (2. Juni 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Die Kurbel passt sehr gut dran. Wie hoch ist der Preis und das Gewicht Kurbel.



Meine Kurbel wiegt exakt 799 gramm
Hier der Link : http://www.nero-bikes.de


----------



## Flabes (3. Juni 2007)

wenn man bedenkt,dass ne xt nur 830g wiegt und nur einen geringen teil der nero kostet...
schönes bike trotzdem


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Juni 2007)

Die Xt wiegt keine 830. Die wiegt 860g.


----------



## toffer81 (18. Januar 2014)

Rerun schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 98/99er Scott Endorphin "Oldie" mit dem nicht oft zu sehenden "World Cup" Rahmen.


würde ich gerne erwerben


----------

